# NCCI edits-When viewing



## dovejsd (Oct 30, 2008)

When viewing NCCI edits, what does a "9" mean in the modifier column?  It states 9 = N/A, but what does that mean?  
Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

n/a= not applicable


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 30, 2008)

This Q/A section might be of some use.

http://questions.cms.hhs.gov/cgi-bi..._new_search=1&p_search_type=answers.search_nl


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Nov 4, 2008)

*N/A Not Applicable*

'9' means that there is no bundling between the two codes. Both codes can be reported without a 59 modifier.

Thanks


----------



## saisumalatha (Apr 8, 2022)

where can we can more info about these edits, why are given or what is the importance


----------



## csperoni (Apr 10, 2022)

NCCI edits are created by CMS regarding codes that are bundled.  Almost all commercial carriers will also follow NCCI edits (some even implement more).  The importance is:
1) to code correctly
2) to obtain proper reimbursement
The information is available through CMS, but not in a particular user friendly format.  In the real world, most coders use some type of online encoder to assist with NCCI edits.  








						National Correct Coding Initiative Edits (NCCI) - JE Part B - Noridian
					

NCCI edits prevent improper payment when incorrect code combinations are reported for physicians/practitioners and outpatient hospital services.




					med.noridianmedicare.com


----------

